# HOW MANY 2010 PUPPYS DO WE HAVE?



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it would be fun to have all the 2010 puppy's listed with or with out a picture I want to put together a slide show! 
Please include name and birthday


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie Mossa born on the 8th May 2010.
1st pic Nellie is 11 weeks old,2nd pic about 12 weeks old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie from Tillamook!
Born June 12th, 2010


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Butterscotch: Born Feb.8 2010


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oscar, born June 15th 2010. Second picture was taken on the first day home, and the last picture was taken this week.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie born August 20,2010.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie Born July 6th 2010


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila - born 10/1/10
Here she is at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 10 weeks. 
She turns 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Murphy born 7/2/10


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

ACHE born May 3rd, 2010


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

We have 3 pups that were born in 2010










We kept 2 from Sophie's litter 1/11/2010: 
Dulce (1st puppy on the left) & Kitty Kitty (2nd to last puppy on the right)

Dulce now:










Dulce with her other litter sister, Penny: 
* Penny is the 2nd puppy to the left in the line up pic










Kitty Kitty:









Starla - the youngest yet the largest of our Havs
3/01/2010


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ninja born February 4th


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - all these babies born in 2010!! They are all so stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy was born march 17th 2010..( I thought I posted this before??) She is 6 weeks in the first picture that I got from the breeder
She is 9 months now.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Buster & Sugar*

Born August 30th, 2010


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Buster and Sugar are adorable, but seeing them with your girls is... PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Tony & Milo ~~ Born Aug 30 2010


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Rolo was born June 27th~
Here he is a 6 weeks and 5 months.:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*2010 baby's*

This is fun! Thank you for posting I have a lot to work with so far If any one else want's to put together a slide show please do I am just learning and it would be fun to see different variations. Plus I have dyslexia so if I guff you know why
*I think Javy and Oscar look alike and Maddie has a crush on both of them!*


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

fishie said:


> Murphy born 7/2/10


Murphy and I have the same birthday!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stella, Yup's She's A Pistol
Born February 3, 2010

Here at 9 weeks old:









Today at 9 months old:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack*

Jack born January 2, 2010


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Oscar and Javy do look like twins! It would be fun to see how closely related our dogs really are. I know they all came from just a few dogs out of Cuba. Javy is watching me type this reply and thinks Maddie is cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I know it would be fun to do research on all that. It is sad that so many puppy's are being sold with out paper work so it would not be as accurate of a study.
I keep wondering If Maddie is not the same quality as other Havanese I see in our Forum because her hair is so much shorter. Then I think about the Havanese long time ago in cuba I can't imagine them having thick coats because the climate is so hot. So was their a coat change when the breed migrated to Europe?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - I can't wait to see your slide show. These babies are all absolutely precious. You are going to have so much fun with it.

Also, please erase the doubt you bring up about Maddie's quality. In the future, should you get another Hav, you have the knowledge now to do more research about breeders and their Havs and what to look for. There is nothing you can change about Maddie so it does no good to go there. She is absolutely darling (and I mean that sincerely) and from what you have posted, she sounds like a wonderful pup. If you notice on the forum, there are all sorts of different looks and hair types. Please just enjoy the heck out of her!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I am just loving all these pups,they are all without exception gorgeous!and with a wide variety of Hav looks and hair dos! Stella is one of my favourites,she looks such a character,I love her mad eye patch, she looks like a mix between a Tomboy and a sassy madam! I am looking forward to the slide show.Maybe we should have a little book of all the Hav babies born each year?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack born January 2, 2010


Can't believe Jack is almost a year Linda. Great pic.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my Jack.  Born July 20, 2010. At 10 weeks and 5 months.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chewy 

Born June 14, 2010


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Chewy and my Tillie are only 2 days apart!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I noticed the same thing! :couch2:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Help! I lost Kodi where did kodi go! Its okay you were born 12/13/2010 :ranger:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness these pups are so cute!!
I just love Stella's black eye! It continues to amaze me how different all these Havanese are from each other.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

You know what else is cool...
Our pups Buster & Sugar are litter mates of Tony & Milo


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

You know what else is cool...
Our pups Buster & Sugar are litter mates of Tony & Milo

I thought they looked alike!!! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

cmwoodard14 said:


> You know what else is cool...
> Our pups Buster & Sugar are litter mates of Tony & Milo


I had to go back and look - cool. They are very pretty pups. Do you know each other so that you can get them together to play?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

RICHIE born 3/2010


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

We don't know one another but have talked about possibly getting the pups together sometime next Spring/Summer


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

We put two and two together on this forum and found out that all 4 pups (Buster / Sugar and Tony / Milo) were from the same litter. It is neat to know someone 1) that has two pups and are going through what we are going through and 2) that we can see how they grow and change. My boys enjoy seeing pictures of their pups’ siblings. Hoping to get together in the spring/summer for them to meet.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Enzo was born on July 3, 2010


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Henry was born September 30, 2010.
The first two pictures were taken at 9 weeks
and the last two are at 11 weeks.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Butterscotch born Feb.8


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Suzi,
I think Maddie and Henry look so much alike. I think they are so cute!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli born June 5, 2010. Pics at 10 weeks, at 3 months, and 5.5 months old.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> RICHIE born 3/2010


Whoa. I totally missed this. I didn't know you got a puppy! Cool!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Toro, born Dec 3rd, 2010
He's still with his Doggy Mommy until Feb, 2011

Here at 16 Days









Here at One Month Old


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie was born April 25, 2010. Pictures are at 4 months and 7 months.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Huggie, born 3/3/2010

At 3 months, 6 months, and at 9 months.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Huggie I just want to Hug you! way too cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it looks as if Huggie was appropriately named!  I really need to be staying away from this puppy page for the time being!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kati said:


> View attachment 33579
> 
> 
> View attachment 33580


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Stella, Yup's She's A Pistol
> Born February 3, 2010
> 
> Here at 9 weeks old:
> ...


OK, what I want to know is if you KNEW she was going to be a pistol when you named her, or if she's lived up to her name?:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I know it would be fun to do research on all that. It is sad that so many puppy's are being sold with out paper work so it would not be as accurate of a study.
> I keep wondering If Maddie is not the same quality as other Havanese I see in our Forum because her hair is so much shorter. Then I think about the Havanese long time ago in cuba I can't imagine them having thick coats because the climate is so hot. So was their a coat change when the breed migrated to Europe?


I'm not sure where Oscar came from, but I'm pretty sure I remember who Javy's breeder is, and if so, I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that Javy's parentage is accurate... His breeder does DNA testing as well as all the appropriate health testing.

As far as Maddie's coat is concerned, I know that some Havs get length in their coats faster than others. A friend has a little female Hav who has finished her championship and is doing well in specials. She is almost exactly the same age as Kodi, and his hair is probably twice as long.

OTOH, I think you mentioned that Maddie had a dry skin condition or something? If so, that could be the cause of her shorter, thinner coat. (the little girl I'm talking about has a nice thick coat, it's just not that long yet)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi - I can't wait to see your slide show. These babies are all absolutely precious. You are going to have so much fun with it.
> 
> Also, please erase the doubt you bring up about Maddie's quality. In the future, should you get another Hav, you have the knowledge now to do more research about breeders and their Havs and what to look for. There is nothing you can change about Maddie so it does no good to go there. She is absolutely darling (and I mean that sincerely) and from what you have posted, she sounds like a wonderful pup. If you notice on the forum, there are all sorts of different looks and hair types. Please just enjoy the heck out of her!!


That's for sure! A dog's coat doesn't make it a good pet or a bad pet. Maddie sounds like she is a wonderful pet for you, and in the end, that's the most important thing.


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

All these puppies are killing me with cuteness!


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

*2010 puppies*

Desi born June 15th, 2010


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I've been away for the last couple of weeks - bad confusers and busy Christmas season. So I missed this thread -- But if it's not to late here are my 2010 babies.

Here's Snickers at 10 weeks - Born January 31, 2010









Here she is all dolled up - 8 months old.









And here's Snoopy -- born June 10, 2010. He's 14 weeks here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

gosh darn I knew I should have looked one last time I missed 2 babys. Also Kitty kitty . Ill make it up to you some how and Kodi? :frusty:


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

*Twins*



barbarak said:


> Huggie, born 3/3/2010
> 
> At 3 months, 6 months, and at 9 months.


Wow, your Huggie looks just like my Desi. Check out Desi, page 6, born 6-15-10.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

destiny said:


> Wow, your Huggie looks just like my Desi. Check out Desi, page 6, born 6-15-10.


Wow! She could be Huggie's little sister! The color and color pattern are nearly identical!


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

barbarak said:


> Wow! She could be Huggie's little sister! The color and color pattern are nearly identical!


I know, my daughter and I could not believe the resemblence. However, could be Huggie's little brother, Desi is a boy, as in Desi Arnez. Obviously, I think Huggie is adorable. Have fun with him, we are so glad we stumbled on this breed. They are awesome little dogs. Desi is our first Havanese, we have a ten and fourteen year old Lab as well. Havanese have the same playful, intelligent, affectionate personlity as the Lab in a compact size. We love that we can take Desi in the cabin on planes with us when we vacation.
Sadly, the Labs have to stay home with the petsitter when we fly.
Thanks for sharing pictures of Huggie, what a cutie.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted pics of my 2010 litter in the Inky and Hank babies thread. They are Smudge (the female now in her forever home and called Minnie) and the boys who are here: Ben, Oliver and Spot.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*ZOEY BORN 10/18/10*


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, how sweet! I love the picture set up!! Congratulations (again!)!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love that photo!!! You did a great job setting that up. She is darling!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

cmwoodard14 said:


> You know what else is cool...
> Our pups Buster & Sugar are litter mates of Tony & Milo


I thought so because the girls and then the boys holding the dogs, what a delight to see a family have a dog for each child..so to speak..or should I say a child for each dog!!! Darling photos by the way, your girls are cute and so are the boys!!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

*Chica, born September 26, 2010*

Darn, our camera bit the dust a little while ago, so I just have cell phone pics.

Her colouring is changing so much!

Here she is at 4 weeks and at 12 weeks...


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

*Hershey*

Hershey was born on Friday, August 13th. I only have a couple of good pictures of him so far.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hershey is so cute I bet you son loves him. I know how hard it is to take good pictures I need to learn how to do fast speed on my camera. Videos are easier!


----------



## Havakiss (Sep 5, 2010)

*Bisbee*

Bisbee was born on May 28, 2010. The first picture was taken at 10 weeks, second picture at 15 weeks and the third and fourth were taken at 7 months.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH my gosh, he is Adorable!! I LOVE that carrier... is it a baby carrier or a dog one!? I totally need something like that!!
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Bisbe and Bisbes Mom. Maddie got so excited that Bisbe lives in Tualitain. We live in West Linn! It would be fun to meet for a walk sometime.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

This is Selphie my baby girl, born August 25, 2010


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Selphie is adorable She has a such a happy puppy face.


----------



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

hi, what a great idea and YIKES I don't check here enough!

my Spencer Tracy was born Aug 10, 2010, and will be 5 months old this week. He's topping 15 pounds, is a giant neezer sweetie!

I'll post pics asap, trying to figure out how to get them off my new camera!

(14 weeks, 15 weeks, 17 weeks)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness the puppies are all SO cute! I think I want another one 
Well, Lizzie was born March 28, 2010. The first picture is from the breeder and she is 8 weeks old and the second one is from a month or so ago at 8 months.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=33932&stc=1&d=1294173056


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Oh my goodness the puppies are all SO cute! I think I want another one
> Well, Lizzie was born March 28, 2010. The first picture is from the breeder and she is 8 weeks old and the second one is from a month or so ago at 8 months.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=33932&stc=1&d=1294173056


 I think our Nellie looks remarkably like your lizzie,here is Nellie at about 7 weeks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

All the new pictures are so cute I lost my list of puppy's. I am going to have to take and count what we have so far and add the new ones to our slide show!

I counted and we have *47 2010 baby's !* the youngest is Toro Born 12/3/2010 and the oldest is Jack Born 1/2/2010
keep them coming I know their are more.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

@ Clare-They really do look alot alike and they were born so close together!!! I read your post on the tearing thread and was wondering about the cornstarch. Do you just put it at the corner of the eye or over all the hair? Lizzie has tearing in her left eye and it just got worse. TIA


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I loooove this thread! So many adorable loves!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> @ Clare-They really do look alot alike and they were born so close together!!! I read your post on the tearing thread and was wondering about the cornstarch. Do you just put it at the corner of the eye or over all the hair? Lizzie has tearing in her left eye and it just got worse. TIA


Hi,I dip a tooth brush into the cornstarch and hold Nellie's head still and brush it up as close as possible to the corner of the eye,or where ever there is staining,and what happens is the starch dries up the tear so the fur doesn't get wet,you do get dry crusty bits at the corners of the eyes but they are easily dealt with, I also fine the cornstarch helps with matts and it also cleans the fur up in between washes.Dizzie seems to have grown out the staining at the moment,so hopefully Lizzie and Nellie will.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jump Jive Jimmy is my new boy! He was born 6/23/2010. 1

1st pic is 12 weeks.

In the second pic he is 6 months old!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jimmy is so handsome.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie says  wow that Jimmie is handsome!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> OK, what I want to know is if you KNEW she was going to be a pistol when you named her, or if she's lived up to her name?:biggrin1:


You know, it's funny. When I spoke to Janet about Stella for the first time, I asked, "What's her personality like?" and she replied, "Well, she's a pistol!" That stuck in my mind, and when it came time time to choose a registered name, I just kept going back to that quote.

It's funny though, because she IS such a pistol, but she's also so sweet and cuddly and laid back. Tim jokes that he thinks she is bi-polar because she's either going crazy or snuggling and loving on you!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

*We have jasper pixie and Marley*

Hi we have jasper pixie and Marley all born in October 2010 pics on my gallery can't upload any here as not figured out how to upload from iPhone direct yet which is how I'm typing this - hard work without a proper keyboard lol


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mayzie was born 9/1/2010, 
8 weeks








and at 4 months


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey say Hi to Jasper,pixie, Maley and Mayzie. Yea for the 2010 puppy's!
I know their is more!:clap2:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww all of these 2010 babies are so cute. I can't wait to see the 2011 puppies


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Maxi was born April 14, 2010.

Her puppy pals were born December 5, 2010.

It's been a busy year!!!


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Rooney!!*

Rooney was born 9/13/10
1st pic he was nine weeks old
2nd about 10 weeks
3rd maybe 14 weeks
Love him, love him
We are getting our next Havanese on 2/14/11 and he will be 10 weeks old. 
Happy Times!!:biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jacqui said:


> Maxi was born April 14, 2010.
> 
> Her puppy pals were born December 5, 2010.
> 
> It's been a busy year!!!


 HA HA I thought you wrote her puppy's, I was going say you must have gotten Maxis birth date wrong!
The little one on the top of the picture has the same stripe and ring around the tail as Zoey Your pups are very cute. I bet you have been busy
And Ronie you are way cute!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Izzie Bella was born September 1, 2010, in Tampa, FL. She now lives in Virginia Beach. Hopefully she will start her show career on the Tar Heel Circuit in NC in March. She just doesn't get "stack" but we are working on it. She starts a conformation class next week.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34155&d=1295402129


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Suzi said:


> The little one on the top of the picture has the same stripe and ring around the tail as Zoey Your pups are very cute. I bet you have been busy


Thanks Suzi. Yes it is a good way to get through grey winter days.


----------

